# Microwave English Muffin Loaf



## Barbarainnc (Jul 11, 2008)

Microwave English Muffin Loaf

Grease a glass loaf pan (8.5X4.5) then sprinkle with cornmeal. 

In a bowl put : 2 1/2 c all-purpose flour 
1 pkg. active dry yeast 
1/2 T. sugar 
1 t. salt 
1/8 t. baking soda 
Mix the dry ingredients. 
Heat 1 cup milk and 1/4 c water to 120*-130*. 
Add the wet to the dry ingredients. Stir well, put in the prepared pan, sprinkle with a little cornmeal on top. Cover and let rise for 45 minutes. 

Bake in the microwave for 3:48 -1200 watts 
5:03 - 900 watts 
5:41 - 800 watts 
After baking let rest for 5 minutes, cool on a wire rack. 
The bread won't be brown, just slice and put in the toaster. Makes great cinnamon toast or sandwiches. I doubled the recipe and made 2 loaves today!!! Bake loaves one at a time if recipe is doubled.


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, sounds yummy and easy.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 11, 2008)

i am truly intrigued


----------



## archiduc (Jul 11, 2008)

Barbarainnc said:


> Microwave English Muffin Loaf
> 
> Grease a glass loaf pan (8.5X4.5) then sprinkle with cornmeal.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Barbarainnc, 
I have no doubt whatsoever that I am about to incur the wrath of other posters but, in the UK, a loaf is a very different product from a muffin.

A "muffin" is approximately 3 inches in diameter,  1/2 to 1 inch deep and made using muffin rings. Traditionally, it is split in half on the horizontal, toasted and buttered and served at tea-time or used for something like "Eggs Benedict". It is a yeasted dough.

A "loaf" is also a yeasted dough (may indeed be a very similar mixture/recipe to a muffin) which can be freeform like a plaited loaf or the dough may be placed in 1 pound or 2 pound "loaf" tins, sliced vertically and used for toast, sandwiches, melba toast, Welsh Rarebit, Bread and Butter Pudding, etc.

All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi, Archiduc. For the most part, we have the same definitions, but I have also seen a muffin loaf that has the open texture of an English muffin in the shape of a loaf of bread. My BIL and his wife sent us a baked goods package for Christmas a couple of times - from this company.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 12, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Archiduc. For the most part, we have the same definitions, but I have also seen a muffin loaf that has the open texture of an English muffin in the shape of a loaf of bread. My BIL and his wife sent us a baked goods package for Christmas a couple of times - from this company.


 

i have bought english  muffin bread in the grocery store. not sure of brand and they don't have it all the time. it is yummy. gotta try yours gotgarlic.

babe


----------



## JoeV (Jul 15, 2008)

Isn't 120-130 F a little too hot for yeast? I never use liquid hotter than 110 F for any of my yeasted recipes.


----------



## Barbarainnc (Jul 15, 2008)

All of the dry ingredients are stirred together, the yeast is coated by them, then the liquid is added. The yeast will not be killed. I have made this bread many times this way, no problems.  Try it, hope you like it!!!       

                                                  Barbara


----------

